# Slin for strength only?



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Is there a way to run slin for this purpose only?

Maybe just post WO?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

ShaunH101 said:


> Is there a way to run slin for this purpose only?
> 
> Maybe just post WO?


I think @stone14 uses it pwo


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

pointless in my eyes, better of with pre workout inj, or dbol, halo, tren


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm using it post workout then later on in the day, 12 iu each time for size gains.

Seems to be working.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Dux said:


> I'm using it post workout then later on in the day, 12 iu each time for size gains.
> 
> Seems to be working.


it will promote size gains its a nutrional patritioner but doesnt really have a direct impact on strength like the use of aas


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I never felt stronger on slin. Just fuller.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

zack amin said:


> it will promote size gains its a nutrional patritioner but doesnt really have a direct impact on strength like the use of aas


You're right about better off using the BSI waters like Mtren DS (mtren, dbol, test suspension) for strength preworkout 2ml of that REALLY is noticeable.

You're half-right about 'slin.

Its not a re-partitioning agent- its a straight out storage agent- it will store nutrients in Muscle and FAT CELLS EQUALLY.... but VERY effectively- hence great MUSCLE MASS over time, but also OVERALL MASS (fat too); hence why some run equally huge amounts of GH to try and stay leanish, and some (eg A.L Rea and Paul Borresson) ran DNP with 'slin.

strength and muscle size are not directly correlated; and even the training approach is different.

'slin has many benefits, but outright strength- no; people like @ewen run it, solely for the overall BODY MASS INCREASE (muscle AND fat) because in the strongman (and powerlifting) worlds, MASS MOVES MASS...

@ShaunH101 you've yet to realise the strength benefits from seriously aggressive AAS cycles..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Slin is ok for strength as much as gh is but its the combo of ass slin gh and food that hast the most drastic changes to size and strength .

It's like running deca on its own its ok but much better with test .

BTW @ausbuilt good post it makes things clear , my long term plan is to add mass and over time reducing fat and increasing muscle which for me being a natural skinny guy should be easy .


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> You're right about better off using the BSI waters like Mtren DS (mtren, dbol, test suspension) for strength preworkout 2ml of that REALLY is noticeable.
> 
> You're half-right about 'slin.
> 
> ...


Thanks all, just something I was thinking about at the gym this morning! 

Aus, what would be a "seriously aggressive AAS cycle" In your view?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm going to diet down from jan, then the 4weeks before my hols I'm going to use slin and dnp to get the muscle fullness!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

ShaunH101 said:


> Thanks all, just something I was thinking about at the gym this morning!
> 
> Aus, what would be a "seriously aggressive AAS cycle" In your view?


He cruises on 4g of test! I DARE you to do his cycle! Haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

I wish slin made you stronger, i'd be fking herculese by now !!! All the top strongmen would be diabetics ! LOL


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Does 'slin not give any strength increase, or else just a fairly limited increase?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> He cruises on 4g of test! I DARE you to do his cycle! Haha


That's why I asked!  haha


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> Slin is ok for strength as much as gh is but its the combo of ass slin gh and food that hast the most drastic changes to size and strength .
> 
> It's like running deca on its own its ok but much better with test .
> 
> BTW @ausbuilt good post it makes things clear , my long term plan is to add mass and over time reducing fat and increasing muscle which for me being a natural skinny guy should be easy .


you're 100% right about the synergy; but you forgot one thing its 'slin+gh+AAS/test+ t3; not for fat loss but you're supercharging the metabolism - T3 increase is essential to using the extra slin etc (and i add T4 as well if using GH).

I highly recommend you look at the Carb Back Load diet (pm me your email and I'll link you to my drop box); I really believe its a long term plan for mass without to much fat; the science behind it is staggeringly good, even for me...



ShaunH101 said:


> Thanks all, just something I was thinking about at the gym this morning!
> 
> Aus, what would be a "seriously aggressive AAS cycle" In your view?


"... For the first ten days, I take 1000 mg of Sustanon a day. Days 11 to 20, I take 800 mg of Deca, 400 mg of Primobolan, and 600 mg of test propionate a day. Days 21 to 30, I do 400 mg of propionate, 200 mg of Winstrol, and four of my Triple X capsules, which are a homemade combination of Dinatropinol, T3, and oral insulin. I also take a 30-IU shot of insulin every time I eat a meal."

from: http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_interviews/advanced_chemical_warfare_an_interview_with_paul_borresen

by the way, if you think 500mg/week gear is decent, check out what a female pro admitted to:

"... I was using 400 mg of Deca-Durabolin a week, six Anavars a day, 200 mg of Primobolan a week, one Proviron every two days, one Nolvadex a day, and?I think, 2 to 3 Cytomels (50-75mcg T3- this info added by ausbuilt) a day."

from: http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_interviews/underground_tap_steroid_freaks_from_canada

thats 600mg/week injectables- loads of guys on here don't pin that much...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> He cruises on 4g of test! I DARE you to do his cycle! Haha


my cycle has changed 2 weeks ago, and now looks like this (base cycle until March 2013- then will swith to 100% water based+ orals for April Comp):

4mL week BSI EquiTest 500

4mL week BSI EquiTren 750

2mL week BSI Tren Extreme 300

total: 1g Test, 2.6g tren, 2g Eq

I'm staying off orals until April; but doing 2mL Mtren DS (5mg mtren, 100mg dbol 200mg test susp) daily IM 4 days/week pre workout.

as no orals, no 1st pass of the liver, so minimal hepatic (liver) strain if any.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> you're 100% right about the synergy; but you forgot one thing its 'slin+gh+AAS/test+ t3; not for fat loss but you're supercharging the metabolism - T3 increase is essential to using the extra slin etc (and i add T4 as well if using GH).
> 
> I highly recommend you look at the Carb Back Load diet (pm me your email and I'll link you to my drop box); I really believe its a long term plan for mass without to much fat; the science behind it is staggeringly good, even for me...
> 
> ...


Yeah keep forgetting to use t3 .


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> Yeah keep forgetting to use t3 .


When and how much should be used? Is it the 2 on/2off protocol dependent on body temp, or totally different when used with 'slin?

Just when I think there's nothing more I can add..... :lol:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> my cycle has changed 2 weeks ago, and now looks like this (base cycle until March 2013- then will swith to 100% water based+ orals for April Comp):
> 
> 4mL week BSI EquiTest 500
> 
> ...


****, how are you managing on 2.6g tren? Doesn't it make your head go nutty? I dream about all sorts of crazy **** and I've never been over 300mg on tren! I'm going to cycle 1.5ml ED one rip from bsi in january for 10weeks, 120mg tren test and mast. ED. Opefully that will end well!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Dux said:


> When and how much should be used? Is it the 2 on/2off protocol dependent on body temp, or totally different when used with 'slin?
> 
> Just when I think there's nothing more I can add..... :lol:


if you're doing 50-100iu/day 'slin... i'd do 100mcg/day t3 ED; the whole temp measurement, 2on/2off approach is out the window when you're doing 5g+ AAS, 100iu/day 'slin and 20-30iu of GH 1x or 2x week etc.

this is a more hardcore approach; don't try this at home.... but then again, don't try lifting a car, or huge cement blocks etc like @ewen does in strongman comps either.... as in the gear AND the training (AND THE EATING) would be to much for "normal" or "recreational" trainers....

I used to hold back a bit mass wise becuase of work, but the wife is exploding and hit 83kg this week, so gotta be 120.... (109 right now)..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dux said:


> When and how much should be used? Is it the 2 on/2off protocol dependent on body temp, or totally different when used with 'slin?
> 
> Just when I think there's nothing more I can add..... :lol:


Lol I'm not 100% tbh I read 100mcg when using gh I also read to use t4 instead lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> if you're doing 50-100iu/day 'slin... i'd do 100mcg/day t3 ED; the whole temp measurement, 2on/2off approach is out the window when you're doing 5g+ AAS, 100iu/day 'slin and 20-30iu of GH 1x or 2x week etc.
> 
> this is a more hardcore approach; don't try this at home.... but then again, don't try lifting a car, or huge cement blocks etc like @ewen does in strongman comps either.... as in the gear AND the training (AND THE EATING) would be to much for "normal" or "recreational" trainers....
> 
> I used to hold back a bit mass wise becuase of work, but the wife is exploding and hit 83kg this week, so gotta be 120.... (109 right now)..


can i borrow her diet? and genetics carefull aus she might want to be the next ronnie coleman lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> ****, how are you managing on 2.6g tren? Doesn't it make your head go nutty? I dream about all sorts of crazy **** and I've never been over 300mg on tren! I'm going to cycle 1.5ml ED one rip from bsi in january for 10weeks, 120mg tren test and mast. ED. Opefully that will end well!


Have a look at this:

"Parabolan was great. I reacted well to Winstrol V, and also the British bootleg and the Thai forms of good old Dianabol. But you got to make sure you eat enough. Most people don't make the gains they want on anabolics for lack of sufficient protein and caloric intake."

from: http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_interviews/underground_tap_steroid_freaks_from_canada

and

"... I was using 400 mg of Deca-Durabolin a week, six Anavars a day, 200 mg of Primobolan a week, one Proviron every two days, one Nolvadex a day, and?I think, 2 to 3 Cytomels a day...

Fortunately, I didn't have any facial or body hair growth, even when I was on testosterone suspension and Parabolan. Nor did it affect my facial features"

from:http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_interviews/underground_tap_steroid_freaks_from_canada

why do I bring that up? well women can, and do, more anabolics than many on here would believe; my wife is on 1ml/week of BSI Extreme tren (1.5mcg mtren, 100mg tren ace, and 200mg tren e); she has weird dreams.. but she's on as much tren as you are... she's constantly sweating, and walking outside today in a t-shirt... occasionally puts her hoody on..

I don't dream at all (not that i remember, apparantly we all DO dream though); I just very rarely in my whole life remember if i dreamed or not. I do get trensomnica... need 2x extra stength nytols to go to bed, and sleep 5-6 hours/night.

Tren is actually far more mild than people have been led to believe by american forums... those guys jsut seriously either hypochondriacs, hysterical, or just dumb, I truly don't know why they bang on the way they do...

tren is FAR less androgenic than test, in fact, its LESS androgenic than Eq, and no once complains about Eq.. I don't get it...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

zack amin said:


> can i borrow her diet? and genetics carefull aus she might want to be the next ronnie coleman lol


she's teasing me, that if I don't grow soon, she'll start carrying me around... like a baby... :lol: like some of those weird FB pages...

her genetics are nothing special/different; she trains HARD puts in 100% EVERY workout (has "BEAST MODE ON" as her iphone cover screen!) takes her AAS, and EATS more than most guys....she always did have an appetite..

She likes

Gal Ferreira Yates:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/GAL-FERREIRA-YATES/169495699778330

and

Maria Caroline Wattel

http://www.facebook.com/MariaCarolienWattel

as examples of physiques she likes; She'd definitely jump Ronnie or any Mr O if given the chance though! :devil2:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> Have a look at this:
> 
> "Parabolan was great. I reacted well to Winstrol V, and also the British bootleg and the Thai forms of good old Dianabol. But you got to make sure you eat enough. Most people don't make the gains they want on anabolics for lack of sufficient protein and caloric intake."
> 
> ...


Do you buy into the whole GH15 theories that tren ace is superior to tren e? This is the reason I'm going for tren ace and not e! Also is diazepam any good for trensomnia? I've got loads of it, like them muscle is relaxed and when your asleep it grows, so diazepam to relax the muscles and induce sleep, would this benefit me?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Gal yates looks amazing


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> Do you buy into the whole GH15 theories that tren ace is superior to tren e? This is the reason I'm going for tren ace and not e! Also is diazepam any good for trensomnia? I've got loads of it, like them muscle is relaxed and when your asleep it grows, so diazepam to relax the muscles and induce sleep, would this benefit me?


diazepam worked a treat for me


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

p.s i should also add diazepam is very addictive and could cause problems so id use sparingly and in extreme cases


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Cheers @ausbuilt



ewen said:


> Lol I'm not 100% tbh I read 100mcg when using gh I also read to use t4 instead lol


I can't keep up. I'm donating my body to medical science when I croak, it should give them something to work on for a while.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> Do you buy into the whole GH15 theories that tren ace is superior to tren e? This is the reason I'm going for tren ace and not e! Also is diazepam any good for trensomnia? I've got loads of it, like them muscle is relaxed and when your asleep it grows, so diazepam to relax the muscles and induce sleep, would this benefit me?


that guy, like many big guys has stumbled onto some good ideas, kind of by accident; the more i've reasearched, and tried things, yes, I agree a lot with what he says; so much so that my cycle will now not every change from test/tren/eq in a 1:2:1 or 1:2:2 ratio at 5g+/week.

BUT he's COMPLETELY wrong when it comes to esters... see there's nothing wrong with pinning 100mg day tren ace; but I would pin 100mg day tren e instead; it WILL give you better results.

Borresson knew this- he did his SHIC with LONG ESTERS- 1g/daily for 10days... then mix of long/short for 10days, then short for 10days, then PCY for 4weeks then repeat... but in reality, this was no more than 2weeks "off" cycle...

Borresson made other mistakes. However between the lot of them some common themes pop up: test/tren/eq is good, high doses are better, 'slin is essential for mass..



Rick89 said:


> Gal yates looks amazing


HELL YEAH! especially now post Olympia with her new breasts!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> that guy, like many big guys has stumbled onto some good ideas, kind of by accident; the more i've reasearched, and tried things, yes, I agree a lot with what he says; so much so that my cycle will now not every change from test/tren/eq in a 1:2:1 or 1:2:2 ratio at 5g+/week.
> 
> BUT he's COMPLETELY wrong when it comes to esters... see there's nothing wrong with pinning 100mg day tren ace; but I would pin 100mg day tren e instead; it WILL give you better results.
> 
> ...


So you'd say do 1ml ED TMT600 rather than 1.5ml ED one rip? 200mg tren test mast (slow) or 120mg tren test mast (fast)


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> Lol I'm not 100% tbh I read 100mcg when using gh I also read to use t4 instead lol


well on loads of 'slin, add in extra t3 (say 50-100mcg) and then on the days you blast GH and 3x as much t4 as the t3 you took



zack amin said:


> p.s i should also add diazepam is very addictive and could cause problems so id use sparingly and in extreme cases


i've been recommended 5mg/night of benzo's; i've used temazepam years ago, was hard to go to sleep without them in the end; will stick to nytol...


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> that guy, like many big guys has stumbled onto some good ideas, kind of by accident; the more i've reasearched, and tried things, yes, I agree a lot with what he says; so much so that my cycle will now not every change from test/tren/eq in a 1:2:1 or 1:2:2 ratio at 5g+/week.
> 
> BUT he's COMPLETELY wrong when it comes to esters... see there's nothing wrong with pinning 100mg day tren ace; but I would pin 100mg day tren e instead; it WILL give you better results.
> 
> ...


This makes me laugh! What was his thinking behind PCT for 4 weeks? He would never of been clear at all pinning those amounts


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> So you'd say do 1ml ED TMT600 rather than 1.5ml ED one rip? 200mg tren test mast (slow) or 120mg tren test mast (fast)


yes, 1ml day of the TMT 600. the long esters have slightly less active compound/mL but far greater build up over a 4 weeks period....


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> well on loads of 'slin, add in extra t3 (say 50-100mcg) and then on the days you blast GH and 3x as much t4 as the t3 you took
> 
> i've been recommended 5mg/night of benzo's; i've used temazepam years ago, was hard to go to sleep without them in the end; will stick to nytol...


i dont have an addictive personallity nor a trait for being unable to stop drug use, but when i used diazepam for medical reasons i was 2minds wether i actually wanted to stop, so id recommend being cautios to the wind


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> This makes me laugh! What was his thinking behind PCT for 4 weeks? He would never of been clear at all pinning those amounts


his approach was based on, more than 21 days between cycles was time going backwards:

"...How long of a wait do you recommend before starting another course?

PB: At least 15 days, which comes to 21 days after your last shot. But if you wait too much longer than three weeks, you're going backwards in your progress. You'll spend time "making up" for what you've lost, even if you use anti-catabolics."

from: http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_interviews/advanced_chemical_warfare_an_interview_with_paul_borresen


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> his approach was based on, more than 21 days between cycles was time going backwards:
> 
> "...How long of a wait do you recommend before starting another course?
> 
> ...


I meant whats the point in the PCT meds, bit pointless when still full of gear!


----------

